

JavaScript Framework Guide – Which one? AngularJS, Backbone, Ember, Knockout? - nalidixic
http://www.funnyant.com/javascript-framework-guide/

======
tarminian
Guy claims to have been building web apps for over 40,000 hours. I call BS.

